# ER 4x4 Single by Rodrigo Septién



## CuberosDeRubik (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

from spain, we are writting to you to inform that in Basauri Open 2010, Rodrigo Septién has beaten the European Record Single 4x4 with an OLL parity: 34.90"


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats!
Nice improvement also


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 27, 2010)

WTF OLL Parity. And he doesn't look too happy lol


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 27, 2010)

WAT! Sub-35 with parity 
Never heard of him :/
Congratz!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2010)

Frank Morris told me at Berkeley Spring 2007 that no one would beat the current 4x4x4 single without skipping both parities. Almost 4 years later, things are just crazy.

What parity alg does he use, may I ask?


----------



## BigSams (Nov 27, 2010)

Dude looks bored out of his mind, like "Meh, could've done better." Nice job, I can't imagine being that fast. What kind of 4x4 does he use? I need to replace my Rubiks no-name knockoff -_-


----------



## Kurama (Nov 29, 2010)

He use a 4x4 miniQJ


----------



## cisco (Nov 29, 2010)

his oll parity alg just sucks. He had [strikeout]started 3x3x3[/strikeout] finished F2L at 25", edge pairing was super fast and kinda lucky. However, he is by far the best 4x4x4 cuber in Spain and one of the best in the world.

EDIT: fix'd


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratz! I find it amazing that with OLL parity, and a mini QJ, were able to achieve such fast times!


----------



## David2mB (Dec 2, 2010)

He started shouting(in spanish)"Yes! Yes! Yes!" LOL.

PS: LOL x2: im the guy doing a cube in the photo.


----------

